# May - one in a million



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

This evening I had to say goodbye to May. No other option - a massive tumour in the spleen. Until the last couple of days she had been enjoying life - walks as ever. People were always amazed by her age - she would have been 13 on Boxing Day - she was so active.
Her 'sister' Alice is fighting her own battle with epilepsy, and at present is really struggling.
This was my first time having two dogs - and what an absolute joy. They could not have been better suited or happier together. Never a cross bark between them - ever.
It is a huge shock for us, but I remind myself what a fabulous life May had - she was a lucky girl, and it suited her to live her life fully almost to the end. A quiet old age, stuck at home, would have made her miserable.
I have so very many memories; and as the pain eventually eases, I will be able to enjoy them.
On the photograph, May is closest to the camera.
Lyn


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lyn, I'm so sorry to hear that your lovely May has gotten her angel wings. It is shocking when it happens so quickly. May your many cherished memories help your heart as you learn to live without the physical presence of your girl. She will always be snuggled in your heart.....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!! I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP May.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Lyn
May was a beautiful Lady, she has such a great smile. Im so sorry for your loss, prayers for you and your family.

Mike


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What pretty, pretty girls.

I am so sorry for your loss, but glad May went peacefully to the bridge. Have fun sweetheart, but you are sorely missed.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Beautiful ladies.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

What a beautiful girl and I'm sure so many lives she blessed. So very sorry for your loss but what a treasure you had in her that with her memories will live with you always.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of beautiful May.


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry about May.. you and Alice are in my thoughts..


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry... sorry for your loss!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

May was beautiful! Her eyes look so kind. I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you peace through this process. The memories will flood out the pain eventually. xoxo Patrice


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of May. RIP Sweet Girl.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

You have my condolences I have been where you are . Know it will get better.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of May, I am so glad she had such a full healthy life. Sending you and Alice strength. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

May was a lovely girl! I hope you find comfort in knowing that she is in a better place, where she can watch over you and guide the next lucky Golden to your care.

Light a candle to see her safely home: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry you had to say good bye to your sweet May. She is beautiful.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Rest in peace sweet May. Thinking of you and Alice as you go through this very sad time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lyn, I'm so very sorry you had to say goodbye to your beautiful May


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss of May, such a beautiful girl, one in a million. It is never easy to say goodbye, we are never ready for it.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet girl, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Dogs come into our lives to teach us about love.... they depart to teach us about loss. May was a beautiful sweet golden. Rest in peace.

Lyn - take care yourself.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry you lost your beautiful May. RIP Sweet May.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

{{{{HUGS}}} I AM SOOO SORRY ... but you're right ... she had a wonderful life and lived to a nice old age. I don't think we are ever ready to say goodbye.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful girl. It sounds like she brought much joy to your life. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lyn*

Lyn

May is such a a beautiful girl and I know she had a beautiful life with you and Alice. I know that my Smooch and Snobear are keeping her company at the Rainbow Bridge. 

God Bless you, Alice and May.

Let me know if you want me to put May's name on the Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of May - a beautiful girl who I am sure will be making new friends at the bridge

Run free, play hard and sleep softly May


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl May. My thoughts and prayers are with you now and in the days to come.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your lovely May.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your dear girl May. Our prayers are going out to you. Run free and play hard beloved May. My Rhett and many other Golden friends are waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------

